# Rooms in Chapala



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In another thread, there are posts about people renting rooms in Chapala for $100 or less per month. But when I looked on the internet, all I found was a room with a share bath at $300 down the hall. Since there was some detail about someone living like this for a few years and saving enough for a condo in Manzanilla, I started to think the rates might be a bit old, and rooms might be more now. Or are the less expensive rooms, as is typical, not on the internet. 

I'm really trying to decide whether to spend the winter in the Chapala area, or in SE Asia. I know I can live very cheaply in SE Asia, but it costs a lot to get there. On the other hand, the up front costs for getting to Chapala would be a lot less.

Considering what is going on in the markets, I'm sort of planning to, once again, hunker down for the winter.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 30, 2008)

synthia said:


> In another thread, there are posts about people renting rooms in Chapala for $100 or less per month. But when I looked on the internet, all I found was a room with a share bath at $300 down the hall. Since there was some detail about someone living like this for a few years and saving enough for a condo in Manzanilla, I started to think the rates might be a bit old, and rooms might be more now. Or are the less expensive rooms, as is typical, not on the internet.
> 
> I'm really trying to decide whether to spend the winter in the Chapala area, or in SE Asia. I know I can live very cheaply in SE Asia, but it costs a lot to get there. On the other hand, the up front costs for getting to Chapala would be a lot less.
> 
> Considering what is going on in the markets, I'm sort of planning to, once again, hunker down for the winter.


$100 a month highly unlikely However you are correct on the high priced internet properties. For a snug little casita you are looking at about $300 USD a month for 1 bedroom depends on how you want to live. The more canadians and americans in one location in mexico drives all prices upward in a fashion that is still cheap to them but not to mexicans. I live in Mexico and Laredo, TX I was raised by a mexican woman and speak 3 languages so for me it is a bit easier to obtain rentals anywhere in mexico from mexicans not Norte Americanos. We have a saying I will translate to english for you. When you see the snow coming, dont close the doors and windows, raise the prices on everything. Do not believe all the hype you hear from expats, I am a Mexican national and us citizen. I can go and come as I please and work in both countries. I joined this site to help people not get suckered in to cons and scams of the real estate world. It would be best to call a mexican realtor or look at the papers for the area of your interest. If you are not fluent in Spanish hire a translator it should not be much and you will save a ton. Hope this helps and good luck. Lakeside is a beautiful place with wonderful people. You will enjoy it I promise.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

in another thread,i mentioned a friend of mine who rents a house in the next town north of chapala[5 minute drive]. you will not get info on this kinda thing on the net. the other thing is that the snowbirds will be coming shortly but most of them rent those expensive places you were looking at. the best thing i can suggest is that you drive down and book a b&b and talk to the people in the downtown coffee shop and the restaurants south of the mercado.
we are having my friend over for his b-day manana and i will ask him if he knows any places.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not looking for a one-bedroom apartment or a casita, but simply a room, preferably with a private bathroom.

I would be flying in rather than driving. I'm not sure I feel like driving by myself thorugh Mexico, and I would really prefer to live somewhere fairly compact so I can walk most places.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a simple place in Ajijic, called Hotel Italo, where one may rent a room. They have a small restauraunt on the ground floor. There is also a ballroom/event hall. It is very close to the Ajijic main square and is said to be very economical. I don't see an ad for for it but it is open.
There is a bare bones Hotel Las Palmitas behind the mercado publico in Chapala which is cheap. They are listed as (376) 765-3070
Either of those might be OK temporarily, while you get your bearings.
Other, more expensive hotels and B&B locations can be found on Google.
As far as driving is concerned; many single women do drive in Mexico, to and from the USA at various border crossings. It is not difficult or complicated. The Autopistas are fast and very safe, though the tolls are high. I might be able to advise you on routing if you decide to drive.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

my friend says there is an apartment available in downtown chapala for $275/month.
that's it-i'm done.
buenos suerte
-


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you both. That's encouraging. I suppose things are more expensive in the winter. Hmmm. I'br got some planning to do.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a thought - are things like rent usually priced in US dollars then converted to pesos? That was how it worked in Peru.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Rents that you may see advertised in English will usually be expressed in US Dollars. Payment can usually be made in either currency at the prevailing exchange rate.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

Another possible solution would be to check with Chapala.com Webboard (Powered by Invision Power Board) for house sitting. This board is by far the most active in the Lake Chapala area. You will have to dig through some of the craziness, but there are a few diamonds in the mud.

House sitting/watching is becoming very popular as folks going away for a month, two or more, like the idea of someone keeping an eye on things. Besides, it costs nothing to ask. There are folks who move from house to house year round. Heck, even a place available for one month saves one months rent.
Verde-Va


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a great idea! Thank you.

So if the rent is set in US dollars, and I'm paid in US dollars, I would be neither hurt nor helped by fluctuations in the exchange rate. Inflation would be my only problem.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The currency you use for a rental will depend entirely upon your landlord. For the rest of your expenses, you will use pesos and they are easily obtained at any ATM machine. Bank charges will depend upon your bank and its relationship with the Mexican bank's machine. There is no way to escape the 1% foreign exchange charge. Be sure to notify your bank that you will be using your ATM/Debit Card, and possibly your credit card, in Mexico.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A few years ago I spent three months in Ecuador, then another three months in Peru. About a month into the Peruvian stay, my ATM card stopped working. When I called, a horrified customer service representative told me that 'someone has been using your card in Peru!" I told her that someone was me, then asked why it took them four months to become concerned that my card was being used outside the US.

I've learned they don't really care where you are, just so the field that contains your location isn't blank. And I think it resets with your first charge back in the US. At least that's how it seems to work with mastercard.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We always send an e-mail to the issuing bank before we travel to another country. That lets them know that there will be a change and approximately how long it will be before we return to Mexico. It has always worked and we've never had a problem.
However, should you decide to buy a big ticket item with your card, like a refrigerator or a car, you may expect to be delayed by the merchant and have to talk to the credit card folks by phone to establish your identity. That phone call has always been on the merchant's nickel, in our experience.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

For some reason, this always seems to be more of a problem with Mastercard. I'm not sure why.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

synthia said:


> In another thread, there are posts about people renting rooms in Chapala for $100 or less per month. But when I looked on the internet, all I found was a room with a share bath at $300 down the hall. Since there was some detail about someone living like this for a few years and saving enough for a condo in Manzanilla, I started to think the rates might be a bit old, and rooms might be more now. Or are the less expensive rooms, as is typical, not on the internet.
> 
> I'm really trying to decide whether to spend the winter in the Chapala area, or in SE Asia. I know I can live very cheaply in SE Asia, but it costs a lot to get there. On the other hand, the up front costs for getting to Chapala would be a lot less.
> 
> Considering what is going on in the markets, I'm sort of planning to, once again, hunker down for the winter.


That was $100 USD per month in Chapala when the peso was 10 per dollar. At 12 per dollar the rent is now 20% less. No private bath, though. My wife and I rent a 2 bedroom, 2 bath house with front and back yards with mature fruit trees (right now harvesting limes, mandarins, oranges and figs), off-street parking with an automatic garage door and a laundry room. We pay our Mexican landlord and neighbor (and now friend) $324 USD per month. We live a block from Lake Chapala and a 25-minute walk to the plaza in Ajijic. We have magnificent lake and mountain views from our roof. Could anyone ever find a place like this on the internet? From a realtor? No.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I'll be checking it all out in person soon. I'm planning to leave this coming week, probably to Cancun, and then work my way across the country, eventually going up the west coast and busing into the US, then possibly turning right around and coming back in.


----------

